# Site Update



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, it's taken 14 days but the database upgrade is finally on the verge of completing (96.5% done!). :huh:

As soon as it completes I can start making some of the changes and updates that I've had to hold back on.

Things will be changing over the next couple of days whilst I test new functionality, layouts etc. Rather than close the forum I'm going to leave it open, but please don't freak out if something doesn't look right or there's suddenly 30 ads on the homepage etc. It's likely just a temporary error and isn't necessarily permanent. Expect a few glitches whilst I'm working on it.

I'm going to start a separate thread detailing changes, fixes and updates to that everyone is in the loop with new stuff.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Good, nice to hear, if you need any testing done drop me a line and I can report back, Still slow "new content" thing but hey, I can almost live with it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Email notifications for alerts I can't seem to get, nor figure out how to enable.

Stickies seem to be missing too.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Does forum statistics really need to be on the right of the homepage?? also member statistics? I am sure there is a far better use for this space ??


----------

